# 41 Duck Club



## adammerlinlarsen (Nov 21, 2011)

I am looking for information about the 41 Duck Club. Can anyone tell me more about them? I'm looking more for a historical perspective (i.e. When the club was founded?, Who founded it? What does the 41 stand for? etc.). Thanks in advance for any information.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Contact the club president, Matt Johnson. I'll pm you his number.


----------

